# 9 1/2 Evinrude question



## WV1951 (Jan 15, 2018)

Looking at at set up that includes a 9 1/2 Evinrude. I can't see it run(too far away) and don't want to chase a possible money pit. I asked my servicing dealer about it with a pic and below was his response. My first reaction was.... ouch! I know it is impossible to tell without him opening up, but would this be a big gamble? Below was his reply to my asking his opinion.

*"9 1/2 is some where between a 1964-73 (years Johnson Evinrude built the 9 1/2) parts are no problem. That motor had a bellows on the exhaust that will cause exhaust to be pulled into the engine making the motor run crappy. It can be fixed. The way to check this is pull the cover of the motor off and check the foam on the underside of the hood. If is dirty looking, exhaust is getting in the motor. This can be fixed. We have done a bunch of them. I would figure you’ll have a water pump kit or impeller, tune-up kit, carb kit (there are some mods that need to be done and I assume they have not) and fix the exhaust bellows/leak. Money wise I figure worse case, $600.00 or less. Get the model number and I can tell you what year the motor is*"

He didn't state what the best case scenario would be. Thought I would get some input here before going back to him. I can't imagine putting any where near $600 into a 40+ year old motor.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 15, 2018)

I would probably replace waterpump and clean the carb. If you do it yourself less than 50 bucks. I have done a lot of the 9.9s and have got by with just the impeller and a carb cleaning-no kit. I do the waterpump just to be on the safe side right away or at least inspect it to make sure its all there before trying to start. I don't want any bits of rubber up in the passageways. Lot depends on how long its been sitting-might not need a thing.


----------



## crappie777 (Jan 15, 2018)

Best case--- motor is in running condition ( I'd still change pump impeller just to be safe). Older boat motors are not really hard to work on yourself. Get a manual. In my area you could find running 9.5 Johnsons and Evinrudes for $600. Remember, a boat is just a hole in the water you throw money into!!


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 15, 2018)

The motor is in running condition. Wasn't used this past season, but was used the season before last.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jan 15, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> The motor is in running condition. Wasn't used this past season, but was used the season before last.



In that case plan on replacing it. Chances are it's taken a set and even if it pumps it won't be as good as it should be.

I just bought a 25hp Johnson on CL that had been used regularly and the water pump was working. Installed a new pump while I was replacing gearcase seals, and the telltale is a whole lot stronger than it was.

For my '83 the whole water pump kit was only a little more expensive than just the impeller, well worth the cost.

And as mentioned, replacing it preemptively before it disintegrates and clogs all the passages can save a lot of headaches.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 15, 2018)

The 9.5s are good little motors for the size. They are really light but pack good power. They are also really easy to start as many have low compression numbers compared to other outboards. My only word of caution is that if it does have an exhaust leak in the hood, don't assume it is from the water/exhaust outlet tube. If it is that would be an easy fix but it could also be the seal down the leg or the shift rod boot, both of which are a pain to replace.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)

There are two typical issues with that engine. The exhaust bellows as has been mentioned and the upper mount. Check the exhaust but then grab the top of the flywheel and push and pull fore and aft and see if the powerhead movement indicates a failed upper mount. Trust me you will know it. If failed, that part is NLA. 
Bare minimum put a pump in the engine after checking your basics including checking for water in the gearcase. I would put a complete pump assembly in it since they are still available and keep the old housing and liners for spares.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks, all.
I have spent the afternoon reading on these 9.5's after my servicing dealer commented per my first post. The exhaust leak issue can come from up to four places, including the boot as wmk mentioned. One of the tell tale sign is soot on the underside of the cowl.
These motors are a squatty design and can be difficult to work on. If up to par, they are well liked motors, and run good. I don't have a model year yet, but the closer to 1973(last year made) the better. They are a 3-400 dollar motor in good shape, so I wouldn't want to throw a lot of $$ at it.


----------



## timsmcm (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a 71 model. It runs like a bat outa he double ll. It is almost as strong as my 85 15hp. I did not have the internet when I first got it but the first thing I did was crank it to see if it ran. It did then I went and ordered pump kit and all the lower unit seals. Filled it with omc oil then pressure checked it. And called it good, been a great motor for me for 30+ years. Do what pappy says and get a service manual and you will be golden. Simple as pie to work on. Unless you don't like doing things like that. I came across a man the other day that was stopped with a flat. He said he was waiting for some one to help I offered to do it for him but he said no had someone comming to help.Came by almost 3 hours later and he was still there. I just dont get It but some men don't like doing that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dallas stewart (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a 67, 9.5. That little motor has been extremely reliable. Got mine for free out of a shed. Stored for years. Changed plugs, impeller, and cleaned the carb. Fired up on 3rd pull. Now, she starts on 2nd pull every time. I love mine. Always starts easy, sips fuel(from a 60's standpoint), and easy to work on. Get a manual for it, use it, and give it to your grandkids. 
Even after upgrading to a 25 merc, I'm saving the rude for HP restricted lakes. 
In my area, Pittsburgh pa, I see running ones go for 350-400.
As others stated that the motor mount is a major issue to asses before purchasing. Along with exhaust in the ceiling. While I didn't have an issue with it, I did install a 2 inch clamshell vent directly above carb intake. Acts as a ram air setup. Motor did not like it at first until I adjusted the carb for more air.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 21, 2018)

Dallas stewart,
This motor is in the Pittsburgh area. I'll pm you with details.


----------



## CMOS (Feb 26, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Thanks, all.
> I have spent the afternoon reading on these 9.5's after my servicing dealer commented per my first post. The exhaust leak issue can come from up to four places, including the boot as wmk mentioned. One of the tell tale sign is soot on the underside of the cowl.
> These motors are a squatty design and can be difficult to work on. If up to par, they are well liked motors, and run good. I don't have a model year yet, but the closer to 1973(last year made) the better. They are a 3-400 dollar motor in good shape, so I wouldn't want to throw a lot of $$ at it.




I just sold a 1966 9.5 that was bullet proof for me for 2.5 years. All I did when I bought it was a carb kit and a full rebuild of the water pump, oh and for grins I replaced the T-stat. She ran rock solid for 2.5 years until I got the opportunity to get a good used 25 HP! :mrgreen: 

CMOS


----------

